# String gauges on 26.5 scale?



## Omega139 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm getting an Ibanez RGD7UC, and I was wondering what string gauges I should get if I wanted to go drop G or drop Gb. Guitar tech stuff isn't really my thing...so it would be awesome to get some advice!


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 5, 2017)

http://stringtensionpro.com/

Enjoy.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 6, 2017)

Yup ^ 
I'd advise this set, slightly tighter than average feel
len 26.5
g1 .080 danw == 20.09#
d2 .054 danw == 20.73#
g2 .040 danw == 20.53#
c3 .030 danw == 21.46#
f3 .019 dapl == 17.74#
a3 .014 dapl == 15.29#
d4 .011 dapl == 16.82#

It would allow you to go town to Gb without it being floppy, similar feel to 10s in E on regular scale.
len 26.5
g1b .080 danw == 17.9#
d2b .054 danw == 18.47#
g2b .040 danw == 18.29#
c3b .030 danw == 19.12#
f3b .019 dapl == 15.81#
a3b .014 dapl == 13.62#
d4b .011 dapl == 14.98#

Forget finding a 7 string set that works well unless custom from Stringjoy or Kalium. Buy a 6 set and a single 80  75 minimum.


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 6, 2017)

10-59 is standard D tuning with a low A string on the RGD.

With NYXL 11-64, I had too much tension at A & had to go down to G# standard.

For Drop G, 10-46 with a low 64 would work great, for Drop G#, 11-49 with a low 68 will work.

Those saying to use an 80 or so are not taking into account that the nut on the UC version is not cut wide enough for those strings at the factory. Going above 68 is going to require some nut filing, and really, even at Drop Gb, 68 at 26.5" will be great as long as you have a touch of relief to the neck.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 6, 2017)

It depends, it's normal for people to be used to less tension on the bottom because of the badly constructed 7 string sets that are even more imbalanced in drop tuning.
If you want the 7th string to actually feel like the rest of the guitar using something like the sets I showed for the 6 string portion, then at least a 75 is necessary. A 64 G would feel like a 40 E, that's very loose by most standards.
Yes the nut will need filing for sure 
Think of it this way - stock 8 string sets come with a 74 for Gb and assume 27" generally. Many people find that a bit too loose also. So it's a good ballpark


----------



## Lepinkäinen (Jun 6, 2017)

Which set do you like on your six string? And which scale length and tuning?


----------



## Omega139 (Jun 6, 2017)

Lepinkäinen said:


> Which set do you like on your six string? And which scale length and tuning?



When I tune down a step on a 6 string I use 11 gauge strings. I'm most likely just going to switch between a step down and step and a half down (A and Ab) tuning.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 6, 2017)

Ok in that case, 11s with a single 74  You can get 10.5s if you want for the longer scale but 11s aren't hugely tighter, 10s would be a lot looser.


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 6, 2017)

Good notes on the tension differences. I am glad that many of my guitars have Floyd style nuts, so filing has not been much of a problem for accommodating larger gauges. So anywhere from a 68 to an 80 will work, depending on tension preferences and willingness to file out the nut slot.

Because the UC has a traditional nut, starting with the lighter gauge and working to the larger one might be a good route to go. Once a nut is filed, it is hard to go the other way without replacing the nut.


----------



## Omega139 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for the input folks!


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 8, 2017)

Grindspine said:


> 10-59 is standard D tuning with a low A string on the RGD.
> 
> With NYXL 11-64, I had too much tension at A & had to go down to G# standard.
> 
> ...





Winspear said:


> It depends, it's normal for people to be used to less tension on the bottom because of the badly constructed 7 string sets that are even more imbalanced in drop tuning.
> If you want the 7th string to actually feel like the rest of the guitar using something like the sets I showed for the 6 string portion, then at least a 75 is necessary. A 64 G would feel like a 40 E, that's very loose by most standards.
> Yes the nut will need filing for sure
> Think of it this way - stock 8 string sets come with a 74 for Gb and assume 27" generally. Many people find that a bit too loose also. So it's a good ballpark



Gotta go with winspear on this, I use a 10-64 for B standard. Even though my 7 is 25.5 not 26.5, I can't imagine a 64 being tight enough when down two whole steps.


----------

